# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS trappage chats libres besoin de votre aide 91

## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

J'interviens en ce moment sur une colonie de chats libres qui prolifèrent dans un petit village, on m'a signalé que des chatons se sont déjà fait écrasés sur la voie publique quand ils étaient petits, ils restent des chatons qui ont grandi, au moins 3 âgés d'environ 4 mois, la femelle que j'ai trappé en fait partie.

J'ai déjà trappé un mâle et une femelle sur ce site
Et 2 mâles sur un autre site puisqu'il y a 2 sites
La castration d'un mâle, Pancho a été réglé par jennyfr
La stérilisation de la petite femelle Bella a été réglée par apauline94
La castration d'Enzo a été réglé par Laurence
Un énorme merci à toutes   :: 

Aujourdhui j ai vu Blanco, lui il est au jardin des chats libres, je l'ai trappé et fait castré recemment il va bien.

si vous souhaitez m aider à régler cette facture vous pouvez faire un  virement ou envoyer un don par chèque, je vous donnerais mon adresse, 
Étant protectrice indépendante je n envoie pas de reçu fiscaux.
*Castration: 35 eur
Ovario: 60 eur*

Il reste des chats et chattes à trapper afin d éviter des naissances non désirées.
Si vous me suivez je pourrais continuer mon action de lutte contre la  prolifération de ces malheureux chats libres qui manquent de tout, de soins, de  nourriture.

Merci énormément pour votre aide 👍🏻                         

A ce jour il reste la facture de Blanco  à régler soit 98 euro (Blanco a eu une injection de convénia soit 28 eur car il était blessé, il s'est battu.)

Pancho 

   facture pancho       

Facture Enzo et Blanco 


Mâle adulte Enzo

 

Bella et sa mère

 Bella 

Voici le lien pour suivre l'histoire des chats libres du jardin:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-365.html

----------


## Fée des chats

Merci à Laurence pour son règlement de la castration d'Enzo  :Smile: 

Le 24/3 j'ai trappé un mâle et une femelle,  les chats ont été stérilisés et relâchés.
je retrappe la semaine prochaine, il y a encore plusieurs chats et chattes à trapper....

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

Je viens donner des nouvelles, sur ce site, normalement  il reste une femelle à trapper elle est sûrement  gestante je vais essayer de la trapper dans la semaine mais c'est très  compliquée elle se méfie énormément, 

Le mâle roux agressif qui venait au jardin des chats libres, je ne le vois plus pour le  moment et les 2 autres à trapper dans les allées pareil je n'y arrive  pas, je vais retenter.

Normalement c'est tout, le plus gros a été fait, la facture est en attente chez le véto mais pour le moment l'appel aux dons est suspendu car normalement une bonne nouvelle...je n'en dis pas plus et je vous tiendrais au courant.

merci beaucoup à celles qui ont participer au règlement des factures  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

MERCI D'ETRE LA POUR EUX

----------


## Fée des chats

Bonjour,

La facture vétérinaire qui était en attente de règlement chez le véto a été réglée par la commune ou j'ai trappé les chats  ::

----------

